# Nataša



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, jak byste skoňovali feminina končící na -a a před ním s měkkou souhláskou v dativu a lokálu? 

1) Řekni to Nataši! Řekni to Stáni! 
2) Řekni to Nataše! Řekni to Stáně!

Myslím si, že obě jsou správné, ale nevím, kterou variantu by preferoval rodilí mluvčí? Díky moc.


----------



## winpoj

Bez hlubšího zkoumání - podle mě je správně pouze číslo 2 - Nataša, Stáňa - vzor žena.


----------



## werrr

Obé je správné — podvzor Máňa (viz poznámka 2).

Vzor žena má podobných podvzorů více, viz poznámka u hesel gejša/skica/papája, piraňa a sója.


----------



## Plzenak

Možná jsou správné obě možnosti , ale používanější je č. 2 , řekl bych .


----------



## Encolpius

Plzenak said:


> Možná jsou správné obě možnosti , ale používanější je č. 2 , řekl bych .



To jsem chtěl slyšet.


----------



## Klara73

Ahoj !
To je kouzelný, že existuje podvzor Máňa, ale Čech by to tak (č.1) nikdy neřek, a jestli, tak nějakým dialektem a všichni by divně koukali.
Takže jednoznačně č.2, jsem přece Čech, ne ? A co ten Ústav pro jazyk český píše, by možná měli dovysvětlit, proč ve 3.pádu to -i na konci ?!

Tak se mějte !


----------



## werrr

Důvod kolísání je nasnadě, tvrdý vzor *žena* foneticky nevyhovuje u slov, jejichž kořen je zakončen měkkou souhláskou. Snad jedině příznivci jistého lidového vzoru, který tu radši nebudu jmenovat, mohou hájit tvar *bez Máňy*. Stejně tak tvar *Natašě* budou hájit nanejvýše milci staré češtiny.

Vždy, když v jazyce připustíme nějakou odchylku od běžného vzoru, začne se tato nepravidelnost, obvykle v analogii s nějakým jiným vzorem, živelně šířit i do jiných tvarů.
Je to přirozený proces, který nikdo nikdy neuřídí. Proto nejsou na místě žádná prohlášení typu „Čech by to tak nikdy neřekl“. Naopak právě v těchto případech Češi často tápou a sami sebe, třebas i opakovaně, opravují ve snaze najít správný tvar.

A ÚJČ bych do toho nepletl. Kolísání vzorů existovalo vždy, toto konkrétní je mnohem staší než samotný ÚJČ a většina současných vzorů jsou beztak bastardi starších vzorů.


----------



## bibax

Čechové často tápou, někdy dokonce tápají .

Problém s Nataší je v tom, že v češtině by slova jako Nataša nebo paňáca vůbec neměla exsistovat (toto je zase příklad pravopisného tápání starých Římanů).

Nataša se měla změnit na Nataše - vzor duše (nůše nebo růže). Ale Nataša si postavila hlavu a vynutila si podvzor. A k ní se přidal i ten pitomý paňáca, který si vynutil další podvzor (na rozdíl od Nataše je totiž maskulinní).

Jinak vedle Anča, Máňa, Váňa, apod. exsistují i s češtinou kompatibilní tvary Anče, Máně, Váně.


----------



## Klara73

Pánové, a kdo mi dá teda nějaký ten příklad 3.pádu od té Nataši ve větě s tím -i na konci, mě prostě nic nenapadá. 

A k tomu Čechovi, co by to nikdy neřek, musíte být přece trochu tolerantní, je to přece subjektivní názor, jako vše ostatní, ne ?


----------



## werrr

bibax said:


> Problém s Nataší je v tom, že v češtině by slova jako Nataša (…) vůbec neměla existovat…


Správně, vyžeňme cizácké zdrobněliny ruských jmen.  (To mám z Limonádového Joa… Joe… Joea… Joa.)



> Nataša se měla změnit na Nataše - vzor duše (nůše nebo růže).


To by ovšem musela cestovat v čase z poměrně moderní ruštiny do staré češtiny. Není *Nataša* jako *Ľubuša*.

Pokud bychom vše vzali tak, jak to bývalo v českých zemích zvykem, tedy přímo z latiny nebo oklikou přes němčinu, došli bychom ke jménu *Natálie* nebo k odpovídající zdrobnělině *Natálka*. Zdrobnělina s *-ša* by se nám vyhnula. Jenže naši drazí předkové by si stejně vymysleli nějakou ptákovinu (viz Agatha > Aháta > Háta).



> Jinak vedle Anča, Máňa, Váňa, apod. exsistují i s češtinou kompatibilní tvary Anče, Máně, Váně.


Ono se v češtině najde ledasco. Třeba i tvary *Ančí* a *Máří*. Že by tedy *Nataší*, *Natalí* nebo *Natálí*? 



			
				Klara73 said:
			
		

> Pánové, a kdo mi dá teda nějaký ten příklad 3.pádu od té Nataši ve větě s tím -i na konci, mě prostě nic nenapadá.


Já bych skoro řekl, že ten, kdo bez povšimnutí přejde tvar *s Nataší*, příklad na Nataši ve třetím pádě snad už ani nepotřebuje. Ale pokud bychom prošli více textů o Nataši, určitě bychom došli i k nějaké té Nataši.


----------



## Klara73

Já toho tady přešla ) Dík za ten příklad, člověk se pořád učí, ale já bych teda došla spíš k té Nataše, ale je fakt, že už to tak jasně neslyšim. Dík a dobrou !


----------

